
Oh snap! Faceberg raises another $500 million - terpua
http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2007/10/oh-snap-faceberg-raises-another-500.html
======
aston
How possible is it that this rumor is true, but still goes unreported by the
mainstream media and unknown to Facebook employees?

